# New here - Planning trip around the world...



## sailingatx (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey all! I'm new to the board... I'm planning a sailing trip around the world to raise money for pediatric cancer patients within the next 1-2 years and this looks to be an excellent online resource.

I know you all will think I'm crazy, but I have never sailed in the ocean before. I never been more than a passenger on a sailboat for that matter. Kids with cancer face a battle that's more difficult than any other, and I decided to attempt something almost as difficult as the struggle these kids and their families go through.

Any advice during my perparation for this is much appreciated.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow that is quite an ambition, and sounds like a great cause. But can you give us anymore details? Will you be sailing alone or will you have a crew? Do have a boat? You could get more advice than you can imagine.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I know you all will think I'm crazy, but I have never sailed in the ocean before. I never been more than a passenger on a sailboat for that matter.


Wow, talk about hitting the nail on the head.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

While that is a good cause perhaps you can find a way to raise money for it that actually raises money without 
a) costing a arm and a leg
b) risking a arm and a leg
c) doing something most folks dream of doing as a life's ambition, in your case hopefully one paid for by others.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont mean to be critical....wait yes I do....but your trip is going to cost a bundle in and of itself...sailing to basicly undeveloped or under developed countries where Just making a living is difficult for most...whom do you think is going to give you money there? Sounds like another angle to get cruising funds to me...Hope Im wrong....

Welcome aboard anyway..

PS: Dont take it personal ...we see it all around here..


----------



## sailingatx (Aug 20, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> While that is a good cause perhaps you can find a way to raise money for it that actually raises money without
> a) costing a arm and a leg
> b) risking a arm and a leg
> c) doing something most folks dream of doing as a life's ambition, in your case hopefully one paid for by others.


Kids with cancer don't have a choice... they are forced to "risk an arm and a leg". In my opinion, that's why this endeavor makes sense and actually has meaning.

I currently own a successful insurance agency, and there have been a couple of situations I have run into that have really touched my heart. Every day, my goal in life is to build my business and I want to turn that around and give something back.

To answer some other questions, I'm going to be purchasing a small "training" boat in the next few months. I have not made up my mind on this boat yet, but they idea will be to auction this off to purchase the vessel that will make the global voyage.

I honestly feel that something this drastic will receive publicity, which in turn will enable me to raise a very generous sum for this great cause. Someone sailing around the world with virtually zero experience is a big deal...

After completing the voyage (assuming I do...), I plan to auction the boat off and donate the proceeds into the charity as well.

A poster had mentioned whether this would be solo or crewed, and I am thinking a crew of 2-3 people including myself.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A resource for sailing, yes. 

A resource for fund raising? No.

Fund raising is quite an art, everyone is asking for dollars. And you're not going to see many of them unless you start a 501-c-3 formal not-for-profit corporation, or find one to sponsor your trip and accept the donations.

Then there's the question of whether your expensive trip is going to be a more effective fundraiser than something simple, like canoeing from Maine to Oregon.

If you want to sail around the world, that's one thing. If you want to raise money for a good cause--do that research first, then ask yourself if the sailing project is the right or wrong way to do that. There are plenty of regattas and races and other special events for charity. Starting a single foundation, or donating the boat you buy to one, and then using it to take kids out for sailing lessons and daysails, might raise more money.

Its still going to be a LOT of paperwork and overhead.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Too bad "Captain Heathers" log is gone from the web...it might be instructive. 
Here's Ken Barnes' log. KenSolo
This is a really bad idea both from a fund raising standpoint and from a danger to life and limb standpoint. 
I suggest you go out on someone else's boat in a gale in the ocean before going too much further with this idea. There ARE offshore sailing schools that can give you that experience.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

sailingatx said:


> A poster had mentioned whether this would be solo or crewed, and I am thinking a crew of 2-3 people including myself.


My advice then would be to choose crew members that are sailors with as much offshore and circumnavagation expeirence as possible.

I would also advise you to get some experience on a short trip just to get an idea of what it is you are suggesting, and possibly reconsider.

I'm not going to knock you for having something that you feel strongly about and wanting to do something that helps others, but you seem to come across as not having a realistic idea of what it is you are getting into. That will tend to generate quite a bit of critisim here.

I do wish you the best of luck in your endevour to help sick children, and I hope you don't kill yourself.

If you choose to continue, and provide more details with more specific questions, you will find that you get more useful advice.


----------



## sailingatx (Aug 20, 2008)

Non-profit paper-work is already being filed by my attorney and I have several people wanting to put money into this (six-figures). 

The bottom-line is I can afford to pay for the boat, trip, etc., on my own... With the right PR, we could potentially get some national exposure, which could mean big bucks for my non-profit. 

I'm not really on here to discuss how to raise funds... I joined the sailing forum for advice on sailing.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> I have never sailed in the ocean before. I never been more than a passenger on a sailboat for that matter.





> I'm not really on here to discuss how to raise funds... I joined the sailing forum for advice on sailing.


Please, take care and go take some sailing lessons.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

sailingatx said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I know you all will think I'm crazy, but I have never sailed in the ocean before.
> 
> ...


You got what you asked for.

Fire away with any specifics...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, advice purely on sailing:
Take a series of courses at an ASA-certified sailing school, or one of the well-known independent schools. Basic, advanced/spinnaker/racing, liveaboard/bareboat, then passagemaking. The first two will typically be three days, the latter two week-long each. See how you take to it, you can schedule them all within a two-month window if you want to push, or spread them out further. But, I would urge you to get at least into the "bareboat" course and then look into crewing or charter opportunities. The more you can schedule during bad weather--the better. Because going around the world, you will have to do foul weather sailing and that really can put a damper on things.
Experiment with seasickness meds in adavance, at home, so if there is a bad reaction you have the luxury of being warm and dry at home when it happens. If you are one of those lucky people who is never seasick, congrats!

There are plenty of books and web threads on what is a "bluewater" boat, you may want to really tear into them and make some personal decisions about how much boat you want and which philosophies you want to follow. 

Once you've taken the basic courses, become a dock rat. Find some local yacht clubs, find out when the race nights are, and ask who needs crew. With boat shoes, adequate clothes, and a smile, you can get picked up as crew almost every night. That's a great way to learn what people are doing, why they are doing it, and get different opinions. Racing skills can be very important to a cruiser--you may NEED to get your boat moving faster sooner or later, and over the course of a week or two-week passage, that little biut faster can make abig difference. It also forces you to learn concentration.

Also consider that if you are going round the world solo, you will be in violation of the laws of every nation. Yes, it is done all the time, but going solo means that you cannot keep an adequate watch on deck at all times--which is a real danger, not just a legal violation. Picking up partners for different segments of the trip might be a way to add "local interest" and raise more support, as well as increasing your safety.

Frankly, I think you'd be safer, and raise more support and interest, by looking at something like "two pros, plus two kids in remission on each segment" so that the kids were being given the opportunity to be part of things, also ensuring 2 crew on watch at all times.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailingatx said:


> Non-profit paper-work is already being filed by my attorney and I have several people wanting to put money into this (six-figures).
> 
> The bottom-line is I can afford to pay for the boat, trip, etc., on my own... With the right PR, we could potentially get some national exposure, which could mean big bucks for my non-profit.
> 
> I'm not really on here to discuss how to raise funds... I joined the sailing forum for advice on sailing.


Let me get this stright, you don't know how to sail. You don't have open ocean skills. But, you do have people who will to put up 6 figures.

Please tell your investors, for the sake of the kids, to donate their money now to the kids as it will take you years to gain enough experience to do this sail safely.

The above comments were written by a sailor with 30+ years experience 15 of those being open ocean and a father who has a child with cancer!!!


----------

